# Warwick Arts Centre



## moonsi til (Apr 14, 2007)

I have only recently started going to this IMO very lovely place. I had bought my BF tickets last year to see The Mighty Boosh there and now get the listings from them .....they have some cracking stuff there. I saw Femi Kuti a few months back and in May Tinariwen are playing. Anyone else go ? I know some folk I have spoken to complain about the sound quality...?


----------



## nosos (Apr 15, 2007)

I hate all the outsiders queing up when I want to buy a panini.


----------



## nosos (Apr 15, 2007)

The cinema seats are uncomfy (though cheap!), the sound quality in the music auditorium isn't great (though the place has a nice vibe) and the theatre is quite nice.

All in all it's reasonably spiffy.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 15, 2007)

Main thing I miss about being at Warwick


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 15, 2007)

I wanna get a ticket to see John Martyn there if they haven't already sold out.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 16, 2007)

They haven't sold out.  I wish I could go, but Warwick is soooo far, and the only friend I have that'd want to see John Martyn is travelling in Europe.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 16, 2007)

I have never seen John Martyn...and I believe he is doing a Solid Air tour thing...but Im fairly broke and a little bit busy...tix are £24.50.....


----------



## aylee (Apr 16, 2007)

moonsi til said:
			
		

> I have only recently started going to this IMO very lovely place. I had bought my BF tickets last year to see The Mighty Boosh there and now get the listings from them .....they have some cracking stuff there. I saw Femi Kuti a few months back and in May Tinariwen are playing. Anyone else go ? I know some folk I have spoken to complain about the sound quality...?



I used to be a steward there when I was at the university.  Do they still wear the nasty green jumpers?


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 16, 2007)

moonsi til said:
			
		

> I have never seen John Martyn...and I believe he is doing a Solid Air tour thing...but Im fairly broke and a little bit busy...tix are £24.50.....


Supposed to be last ever tour but then they all say that don't they?
 

I've seen him 2 or 3 times, including one where the band I was in had played a couple of nights before and our posters were all up in the place.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 16, 2007)

I would love to go, but I can't be fucked to pay for accomodation around there.


----------

